# عروض مميزة علي مكيفات lg التوصيل والتركيب مجانا حتي نفاذ الكمية



## اماني مصطفي (19 مايو 2014)

أقوى عروض مكيفات إل جي lg الشباااااااك 
المتطابق مع نظام وزارة التجارة الجديد في توفير الطاقة ,,,
===================
18000 وحدة بارد فقط = 1450 ريال
18000 وحدة حار بارد = 1550 ريال
24000 وحدة بارد فقط = 1699 ريال
24000 وحدة حار بارد = 1835 ريال
===================
التوصيل والتركيب مجانا.
===================
عروض التقسيط لأهالى الرياض.
===================
اتصل بنا لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت.
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233


----------

